# Does *every* Macy's have a MAC counter?



## karen (Apr 11, 2006)

I recently heard that all Hecht's stores will be converting to Macy's by August. 

While I have a CCO 10 minutes away from me; I currently have to travel 45 minutes(heavy traffic, and 2 cities away) to reach my closest MAC counter, and an hour(or more, with traffic) to reach my closest freestanding store. 

However, there is a Hecht's not even 10 minutes away from here.
The Hecht's doesn't currently have a MAC counter... so basically, I'm wondering(wishing/hoping/BEGGING) if they'll have a MAC counter once they convert to a Macy's store.
Has anyone here ever seen a Macy's that DIDN'T have a MAC counter? 
tia!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 11, 2006)

All Macy's do not a MAC store, your store has to do so many million in sales volume before MAC will consider putting a counter in regardless of it being Macy's or whatever. Our Kaufmann's stores around here are going through the same thing and while one is gained a MAC counter another will not because it's just too small. I used to work in retail management and that was always what we were told, however I don't remember the exact $$ amount a store has to do before it makes MAC worth their while so your store might still get one.


----------



## karen (Apr 11, 2006)

aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, hopefully, our local one makes enough for them to consider it. Maybe I'll write to them and ask.


----------



## ette (Apr 11, 2006)

No MAC at mine because they already have the MAC store in the mall, MAC @ Nordies, and MAC @ Bloomingdale's.


----------



## karen (Apr 11, 2006)

Lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've always thought it was odd that we don't have any MAC counters in my city. I live in one of the largest cities in my state, so it just seems weird to me. Well, they've been adding a lot of upscale stores here recently; so maybe they'll see fit to throw in a MAC counter or two. I hate having to drive to Norfolk and Richmond.
The CCO is nice to have close by, but it's not all that handy when I'm looking for the newer stuff. I end up ordering online 95% of the time. 
I'll be going to Norfolk on Thursday for Sweetie Cake, though(although I don't know if I actually want any of it...). I have enough empties for 3 B2M l/s. I figured I might as well take a look in person.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Macy's in Bronx, NY does not have a MAC counter.  I believe all they have is Lancome and Fashion Fair.


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 11, 2006)

the macy's in yonkers, NY (cross county shopping center) has a mac counter


----------



## Aprilrobin (Apr 11, 2006)

well, I know a MAcy's that has a MAC counter even though they have a freestanding store in the same mall.
Also.. I have TWO malls on my street within 1 mile of eachother. Both malls have a Macy's and both have a MAC counter. One of the Malls has a Nordstrom and well as Macy's and Nordstrom has a MAC counter too.
I have 3 MAC counters within 1 mile of my house!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Apr 11, 2006)

No MAC in my Macy's in Rockland County, NY. There is MAC in the Macy's in Yonkers, NY and in the Macy's in the Garden State Plaza in NJ I believe. 

I have to go all the way to Westchester, NY to get my MAC!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 11, 2006)

there is also a mac in nordstrom's in white plains mall (the westchester) in westchester county, ny. and several freestanding stores in manhattan and a pro store also in manhattan. i guess im lucky i live in NY


----------



## toby1 (Apr 11, 2006)

My Macy's didn't have a MAC counter only the Kaufmann's but they moved it to Macy's when Kaufmann's closed here


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope, the new Macy's in my area doesn't have MAC.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't looked in all the MACY's around here, but all the Nordies I've been to have a MAC counter, even when there's a freestanding MAC store in the same mall.  In my area Macy's recently bought out Robinson's May, so they are all in the process of converting.


----------



## baby_love (Apr 11, 2006)

the macy's where I work doesn't have one and my boss said that it never will.  There is already one at Nordstrom and our Macy's is pretty small and usually isn't THAT busy.  it sucks though because I have to go over the GG bridge to get to the nearest MAC's, and I'm deathly afraid of bridges.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 11, 2006)

every nordstrom i have ever seen has had a MAC counter, and i've see quite a few, in numerous states.

macy*s works a little different. as someone mentioned, sales volume and overall store popularity i would assume play into the decision. i know of a few macy*s around me that have MAC counters, though a majority don't. the del amo macy*s has TWO MAC counters, one upstairs (the main one), and one in the juniors department (a bit smaller), as well as a freestanding store in the actual mall itself. sherman oaks fashion square macy*s has a MAC counter, but its the only place in the mall MAC is available. bloomingdales in the same mall does not, yet bloomingdales at the beverly center does, even though the beverly center has a fresstanding store. basically, i guess there's not that much rhyme or reason as to which stores do or do not, nor is zoning a big deal, in some circumstances, as some malls have a freestanding store, and a counter. i haven't encountered a mall with more than one counter though, if it makes a difference. also, with the macy*s/bon marche/bloomingdales etc. merger, what will happen to repeat stores, and will MAC counters expand?


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_No MAC at mine because they already have the MAC store in the mall, MAC @ Nordies, and MAC @ Bloomingdale's._

 
ditto


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nycutie182* 
_ditto_

 

same here in AZ as well. all the nordies have counters. the mall where the 2 dept. stores are dillards and macys, dillards has one, macys does not.  i think one macys has a counter, but the other dept store is saks and i have never seen a mac counter at any saks.  has anyone ever seen a mac counter at saks or nm?


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 

 
_I have 3 MAC counters within 1 mile of my house!_

 
Three?? I'm going to faint....


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I know of 2 Macy's in Maryland that do not have a MAC counter.


----------



## bebs (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a few to many at my malls.. theres the one in south coast, where its nordies, macys and freestanding. however the brea mall is just as big if not bigger then south coast and the macy's there doesnt have a mac counter


----------



## astronaut (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 9, 2007)

my macys doesnt have MAC


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

in my mall theres a freestanding store, as well as one inside the macy*s. there is also a nordstroms which will be opening quite soon, leading me to believe that soon my favorite mall will have 3! and theyre all within a 5 minute drive of my house


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2007)

there's 2 Macy's in my city and one of them don't have a MAC counter.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

our macy's doesn't have one but our nordstrom's does. i haven't actually seen many mac counters inside macy's before...i think only one or two...


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

There are 5 Macys near me, none of them have MAC.


----------



## Catcat (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in Minneapolis and the Mall of America has a Macy's that does not sell MAC.  There is a MAC store and Nordstrom sells Mac.


----------

